# Kitchen Cutlery... Whatcha got?



## DSturg369

I use the Chicago Cutlery Insignia2 18-Piece Knife Block Set. It's not their best but it does well for my purposes.

What's in your kitchen?


----------



## Scap

Wusthof Classic 
I purchase them a piece at a time, as needs arise.


----------



## ADRUNKK

I buy them by the piece as I need them to. I always find myself using just 3 knives out of my collection.

Enso HD 5.5 Prep knife Damascus with VG10 core made in Japan
Ryky Tran "Burrefection" 240mm Gyuto Damascus with VG10 core made by Tojiro out of Japan
North Arm 8" Chef Knife S30V made in BC

I'll take pics tonight and post em tomorrow. Pics if you got em guys, I love me some knife pics.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Mix of Wusthof, Henckels, and Mundial.


----------



## bowhunter444

Wusthof Grand Prix. This set is about 25yrs old now. Still scary sharp just hone with the steels now and then









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chicago Cutlery 13 piece set, decent set, holds a good edge.


----------



## ADRUNKK

These are my 3 go to's. I have a butcher block of knives and a whole drawer of knives but I rarely use anything but these 3 knives. The Japanese blades I wont use on anything frozen or anything that I think I might hit a super hard bone with. These knives are prone to chipping if you hit anything over 60 - 61 hardness.


----------



## zcziggy

After a lot of trial and error I endup liking cutco and global knives


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Global G2s are epic!! Not my personal knife yet would use one any day no questions asked


----------



## [email protected]

Sadly, I lot of my outdoors type knives have been downgraded to kitchen duty. It’s just been a brutal summer so a number of Swamprat and Scrapyard and been taking it easy


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

this is my go to knife when in the kitchen. I have a full 15 piece roll I bring to work. This and the paring are my best friends


----------



## MattyIce

ADRUNKK said:


> These are my 3 go to's. I have a butcher block of knives and a whole drawer of knives but I rarely use anything but these 3 knives. The Japanese blades I wont use on anything frozen or anything that I think I might hit a super hard bone with. These knives are prone to chipping if you hit anything over 60 - 61 hardness.


I have been putting together a set of Japanese Enso VG10 damascus knives. So far I have from the 10 inch down now I need some of the specialty slicers! I believe that last one of @ADRUNKK is an Enso

For the money they are hard to beat and look very nice


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I wanted to go with some Jap knives but with the warranty for Whusthof you just can’t beat it for commercial use


----------



## ADRUNKK

MattyIce said:


> I have been putting together a set of Japanese Enso VG10 damascus knives. So far I have from the 10 inch down now I need some of the specialty slicers! I believe that last one of @ADRUNKK is an Enso
> 
> For the money they are hard to beat and look very nice


That 5.5" Enso knife if absolutely amazing. Super balanced, lightweight, and holds a razor sharp edge.


----------



## ADRUNKK

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I wanted to go with some Jap knives but with the warranty for Whusthof you just can’t beat it for commercial use


Lifetime warranty on the Enzo knives.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

I’ll have to look I to that


----------



## ADRUNKK

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> I’ll have to look I to that


FYI, Enzo's are made by Yaxell. I think it's their "cheaper" product line, but still a super great knife. Holds a razor sharp edge for a long time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ADRUNKK said:


> FYI, Enzo's are made by Yaxell. I think it's their "cheaper" product line, but still a super great knife. Holds a razor sharp edge for a long time.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wisdomwalker

I rock a Dexter, just a good cheap workhorse.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Got a new knife in the mail yesterday. Japanese hand made 240mm gyuto. Aogami #2 (blue #2) core with stainless cladding; 62 - 63 rockwell hardness. Burnt japanese oak handle coated with Urushi.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

That’s beautiful


----------



## ADRUNKK

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> That’s beautiful


I agree. I absolutely love every aspect of it. The looks, the feel, the sharpness. I almost bought a couple more, but since it was a limited release I didnt want to be an A-hole and buy up more than my fair share.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer

Meh…money talks. Order them all then mark em up on the secondary lol


----------



## UBC03

BlueRidgePuffer said:


> Meh…money talks. Order them all then mark em up on the secondary lol


The Penzance theory.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK

Picked up a couple more Japanese knives. One of the Petty's and Honesuki's are Xmas gifts for my mom.

Sharp little bastards. Barely nicked my knuckle while unboxing the Nakiri and felt it hit bone. Small little cut but it bled for a minute.


----------



## Piper

Recently into Japanese knives. Even got a pair of whetstones and a leather strop. I still have my Zwilling chef's knife for cutting through bones, cheese and melons.









Top: Yu Kurosaki SHIZUKU Gyuto Knife 240mm
Middle: Misono UX10 Santoku Knife 180mm
Bottom: Masamoto KS Petty Knife 165mm


----------



## Piper

@*ADRUNKK, n*ow that's a beautiful collection, including the Japanese honesukis, kiritsukes, debas, sujihikis and nakiris. Makes you want to gut fish and slice sushi! I noticed in you earlier post that you bought a knife from Ryky Tran. I've watched all his YouTube videos and bought a strop from the Burrfection store. Now I just have to get motivated to practice whetstone sharpening on my old dull Zwilling chef's knife and Wustof paring knives that can barely cut through butter. The Japanese knives don't need sharpening yet but I wouldn't even risk trying to sharpen them at this point.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Piper said:


> @*ADRUNKK, n*ow that's a beautiful collection, including the Japanese honesukis, kiritsukes, debas, sujihikis and nakiris. Makes you want to gut fish and slice sushi! I noticed in you earlier post that you bought a knife from Ryky Tran. I've watched all his YouTube videos and bought a strop from the Burrfection store. Now I just have to get motivated to practice whetstone sharpening on my old dull Zwilling chef's knife and Wustof paring knives that can barely cut through butter. The Japanese knives don't need sharpening yet but I wouldn't even risk trying to sharpen them at this point.


Thank you Piper. I think they're beautiful as well. I have 2 knives from Ricky Tran... well 2 of them with his name on it. Most of the Japanese knives on my wall came from the Burrfection store but only two bare his name.

Practice makes perfect on the sharpening. It's definitely an art form and so far I'm still drawing with coloring crowns. I can get a knife sharp but not as sharp as Ricky can. I'll keep trying and get on his level one day.

Xmas morning I took a chance and bought some more knives although these ones aren't Japanese. They're made in Canada. 67 layer damascus steel with VG10 core. Rosewood handles. 61 HRC. 5 knives total. A chef, cleaver, santoku, utility, and boning knife.

The knives were marked down to an incredibly low price and I couldn't pass it up. I waffled for a day and a half because it seemed like it was too good of a deal; but eventually I caved and took a swing at it. I'm actually very impressed with the workmanship and quality of these knives. I got all 5 for the price of 1 or 2 japanese knives. I will wait another month or two and see how the edge holds up. Hopefully these truely are VG10 core.


----------



## Piper

@ADDRUNK, those are stunning-looking knives. If they're made in Canada, they must be high quality. (I'm an ex-Canuck.) You can't go wrong with VG10 either.


----------



## ADRUNKK

Piper said:


> @ADDRUNK, those are stunning-looking knives. If they're made in Canada, they must be high quality. (I'm an ex-Canuck.) You can't go wrong with VG10 either.


I'm quite happy with them. I think I need to buy half a hog and put that boning knife to use. It's been long over due for some home made bacon too.


----------



## Scap

Amazon just dropped this at my door.

Chinese chef's cleaver. Now if only I could cook like one.


----------

